# Tru HD and HD master wont deco



## asghar khan (Aug 21, 2013)

I have ONKYO Hometheater 3505 and perchace one year ago. But now my reciever won't decode tru hd /hd master sound. Only DD/DTS sound coding, I Chang all HDMI cable but issue not solve, pls help me for this. Sorry for my English, it's very poor.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the Shack.

I'm not familiar with that system but it sounds like you may have inadvertently changed a setting.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

It's most likely one of the audio settings in the BluRay player. I had that happen once, it's easy to do.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Onkyo is a new sponsor here & is either planning or alreay has a forum to answer quesitons. 

Maybe one of the Mods can move it into his forum?


----------



## gdstupak (Jul 13, 2010)

If the Onkyo AVR display reads "TRUE HD" or "HD MASTER" or "MULTICHANNEL", then the signal is getting decoded and sent out properly. Here is more detail....

There is a setting in the Bluray player that tells it which equipment is going to decode the signal. 
BITSTREAM output- this choice will tell the Bluray player to output the raw signal to the AVR and the AVR will automatically decode the signal. With this option selected, the Onkyo AVR display will read "TRUE HD" or "HD MASTER".
PCM output- this choice will tell the Bluray player to decode the signal and send it to the AVR. Because the Onkyo AVR is receiving a decoded signal, it will read "MULTICHANNEL".




If your Onkyo AVR display reads something else (i.e. "STEREO", "MONO", ect.), then the AVR may still be decoding the signal properly but you have an option set in the AVR to output a different format.


----------



## asghar khan (Aug 21, 2013)

gdstupak said:


> If the Onkyo AVR display reads "TRUE HD" or "HD MASTER" or "MULTICHANNEL", then the signal is getting decoded and sent out properly. Here is more detail....
> 
> There is a setting in the Bluray player that tells it which equipment is going to decode the signal.
> BITSTREAM output- this choice will tell the Bluray player to output the raw signal to the AVR and the AVR will automatically decode the signal. With this option selected, the Onkyo AVR display will read "TRUE HD" or "HD MASTER".
> ...


Thnx to reply, but my setting already on bitstream. And AVR display DD or DTS, not displaying tru HD or HD master. sometime displaying HD master too, but sound is quiet. 
I think my amp have problem.


----------

